# leaking oil filter housing



## greggers5050 (Jan 23, 2012)

Where the oil filter is mounted it is cracked and leaking. is that replacable?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

That would depend on the vehicle. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

dude we would need to know the year make and model with the engine size to be able to help you. Some are replacable and some are not. and a pic would also help


----------



## geebee04 (Jul 2, 2011)

Could be the O-rings for the oil cooler if its a Vr6, That fixed my oil leak!


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

i have the same exact problem i know that there goes the 8 shape o ring, is the one that goes between the block and oil filter housing.... do i need to remove the A/C hoses or just get the belt loose and the air compressor and move it a little bit to the side without taking the hoses off? my car is a mk4 jetta vr6 2001, if possible can anyone write all the tools needed to do the job, thanks in advance...


----------

